

Even Pessimists Feel Optimistic About the American Economy - jhonovich
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/business/economy/even-pessimists-feel-optimistic-over-economy.html

======
jhonovich
Money quote:

"But new technologies like artificial intelligence and online education,
increased domestic energy production and slowing growth in the cost of health
care have prompted Mr. Cowen to reappraise the country’s prospects."

